# Uber Rate Changes as of Jan 9, 2016 1 PM (Long)



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

*This is a comparison file between the Jan 8 and Jan 9, 2016 Uber Rates.
A minus sign (-) shows what was changed from the Jan 8 old rates.
A plus sign (+) shows what it was changed to in the Jan 9 new rates.
Lines with neither a - or + were not changed.*

-Uber Rates - Fri, Jan 8, 2016 - 3 PM Central Time
+Uber Rates - Sat, Jan 9, 2016 - 1 PM Central Time

CITY: ABILENE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5

CITY: AKRON
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.25 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.77 - Minimum: $4.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ALBUQUERQUE
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $4.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $6.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5

CITY: AMARILLO
-uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: AMES
uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ANN-ARBOR
uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $7 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.10 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $7

CITY: ASHEVILLE-NC
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.85 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.24 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ATHENS
uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.22 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $6 
uberXL -> Base: $2.60 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $6

CITY: ATLANTA
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $6 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.90 - Minimum: $8.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $6 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $10

CITY: AUGUSTA
-uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.75 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $1.95 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $8.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5

CITY: AUSTIN
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $2.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $3.80 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $4.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 
LUX -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $10.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $10

CITY: BAKERSFIELD
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: BALTIMORE
-uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $1.02 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $3.65 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: BATON-ROUGE
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $10.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $10

CITY: BELLINGHAM
uberX -> Base: $2.25 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BIRMINGHAM-AL
uberX -> Base: $2.25 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BOISE
-uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: BOSTON
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.24 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.45 - Minimum: $7.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.95 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4.30 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi, at standard taxi meter rates plus a $1 booking fee. A 20% gratuity is automatically added for the driver by default. - Minute: $2.60 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BOWLING-GREEN-KY
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BURLINGTON
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CALGARY
uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CEDAR-RAPIDS
-uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.85 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $3.95 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: DAYTONA-BEACH
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHAMPAIGN
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHARLESTON
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.14 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.28 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
UberPREMIUM -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $10.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHARLOTTE
uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $3.10 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: CHARLOTTESVILLE-VA
uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.80 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHATTANOOGA
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.15 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.30 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: CHICAGO
uberX -> Base: $1.70 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.50 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.05 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use uberTAXI to request and pay for a taxi through the Uber app. Pay the standard taxi meter rates, including any suburban mileage surcharge, plus a $2.00 booking fee. Gratuity is automatically added for the driver. The gratuity amount is changeable online and defaults to 20%. A $5.00 cancellation fee does apply. - Minute: $0 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CINCINNATI
-uberX -> Base: $1.40 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.15 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
-uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.70 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: CLEVELAND
-uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.20 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.77 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $10.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.70 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: COEUR-DALENE
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5

CITY: COLLEGE-STATION
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $6

CITY: COLUMBIA-MO
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: COLUMBIA
-uberX -> Base: $1.95 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.10 - Minimum: $6.90 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: COLUMBUS
uberX -> Base: $0.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.30 - Minute: $0.23 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: CONNECTICUT
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.25 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: CORPUS-CHRISTI
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $4.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5

CITY: DALLAS
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $6.45 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $9.20 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.45 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: DAYTON
uberX -> Base: $1.40 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5

CITY: WILMINGTON-DE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberX Beaches -> Base: $2.76 - Minute: $0.19 - Mile: $1.52 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5

CITY: DENVER
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.75 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.20 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: DES-MOINES
-uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 
+uberX -> Base: $0.90 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.65 - Minimum: $4.35 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2.60 - Minute: $0.19 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $6.90 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: DETROIT
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $8.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7 
+uberX -> Base: $0.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $0.30 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.10 - Minimum: $8.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $12 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $4.05 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $15

CITY: EASTERN-IDAHO
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: EASTERN-NORTH-CAROLINA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5

CITY: EDMONTON
uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4.25 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5

CITY: EL-PASO
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ERIE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.15 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $7

CITY: FARGO
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: FAYETTEVILLE-AR
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $6.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $9 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5

CITY: FAYETTEVILLE
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $4 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $4 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.90 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $4


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: FLAGSTAFF
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.70 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: FLINT
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $2.25 - Cancel: $5

CITY: FLORIDA-KEYS
uberX -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: FORT-MYERS
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $2.25 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $8.25 - SRF: $2.25 - Cancel: $5

CITY: FORT-WAYNE
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $0 
+uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $0 

CITY: FRESNO
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.09 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $4.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: GAINESVILLE
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: GEORGIA-COAST
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5

CITY: GRAND-RAPIDS
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $4.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $7

CITY: MAINE
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ANNAPOLIS
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $6.60 - SRF: $2 - Cancel: $7 
-uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.29 - Mile: $2.47 - Minimum: $9 - SRF: $2 - Cancel: $7 
+uberXL -> Base: $2.25 - Minute: $0.23 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $9 - SRF: $2 - Cancel: $7 
UberBlack -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $3.65 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: GREEN-BAY
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5

CITY: GREENVILLE-SC
-uberX -> Base: $1.95 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $4.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.95 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.70 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: GUADALAJARA
uberX -> Base: $ 7.30 - Minute: $ 2 - Mile: $ 3.40 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 32 - Minute: $ 3.20 - Mile: $ 7.47 - Minimum: $ 75 - Cancel: $ 75 
UberSUV -> Base: $ 35 - Minute: $ 3.50 - Mile: $ 12 - Minimum: $ 85 - Cancel: $ 85

CITY: HALIFAX
UberBlack -> Base: $6 - Minute: $0.95 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $10

CITY: HAMILTON
-uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: VIRGINIA-BEACH
-uberX -> Base: $1.15 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.67 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.60 - Minimum: $5.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $0.96 - Minute: $0.23 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: HARRISBURG
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $7

CITY: HONOLULU
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.85 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi, at standard taxi meter rates plus a $1.00 booking fee. A gratuity is automatically added for the driver. The amount is changeable online and defaults to 20%. - Minute: $0 - Cancel: $5

CITY: HOUSTON
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
-uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.87 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $10.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.45 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: INDIANAPOLIS
-uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $0 
-uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $4.95 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $0 
+uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $0 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.80 - Minute: $0.28 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $4.95 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.10 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $0 
UberLUX XL -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4.05 - Minimum: $26.10 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $10 
UberLUX -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.05 - Minimum: $16.10 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $10

CITY: INLAND-EMPIRE
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.21 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $2.45 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $8.45 - SRF: $2.45 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.64 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $2.45 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.19 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $8.45 - SRF: $2.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: JACKSON
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5

CITY: JACKSONVILLE
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.65 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5  
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: KALAMAZOO
-uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.90 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $3.95 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: KANSAS-CITY
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $6.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $10.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $10

CITY: KILLEEN
-uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $3.15 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $3.15 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: KINGSTON
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: KITCHENERWATERLOO
-uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: KNOXVILLE
-uberX -> Base: $2.20 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.05 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.65 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $6.70 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: LAFAYETTE-LA
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: LANCASTER-PA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.20 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $7

CITY: LANSING
uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $7

CITY: LAS-CRUCES
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5

CITY: LAS-VEGAS
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.25 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $7 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10

CITY: LAWRENCE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ALLENTOWN
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $7

CITY: LEON
uberX -> Base: $ 8 - Minute: $ 1.80 - Mile: $ 3.15 - Minimum: $ 30 - Cancel: $ 30

CITY: LEXINGTON
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $10

CITY: LINCOLN
uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $4.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5

CITY: LITTLE-ROCK
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.15 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5

CITY: LONDON-ONT
-uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: LOS-ANGELES
-uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5  
UberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $10.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.25 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberLUX -> Base: $20 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $5 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $10

CITY: LOUISVILLE
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10

CITY: LUBBOCK
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $8.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5

CITY: MADISON
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $7.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $0

CITY: MANHATTAN
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: MAUI
-uberx -> Base: $2.15 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
+uberx -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $3.95 - Minimum: $15.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $10

CITY: MEMPHIS
-uberX -> Base: $0.70 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.70 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5.85 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $7.85 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MEXICO-CITY
uberX -> Base: $ 7.25 - Minute: $ 2 - Mile: $ 3.50 - Minimum: $ 40 - Cancel: $ 40 
uberXL -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 3.50 - Mile: $ 7.65 - Minimum: $ 100 - Cancel: $ 100 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 3.50 - Mile: $ 8.25 - Minimum: $ 100 - Cancel: $ 100 
UberSUV -> Base: $ 40 - Minute: $ 4 - Mile: $ 13.20 - Minimum: $ 150 - Cancel: $ 150

CITY: MIAMI
uberX -> Base: $0.95 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
LUX SUV -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $4.70 - Minimum: $25.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 
LUX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $10.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10

CITY: MIDLAND
-uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MILWAUKEE
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $0 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.20 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $0 
uberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.80 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $0

CITY: MINNEAPOLIS
-uberX -> Base: $0.60 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.45 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $14 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.80 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10

CITY: MOBILE-AL
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5

CITY: MODESTO
-uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.22 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MONTERREY
UberX -> Base: $ 8.15 - Minute: $ 2.15 - Mile: $ 3.95 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 34 - Minute: $ 3.45 - Mile: $ 7.10 - Minimum: $ 70 - Cancel: $ 70

CITY: MONTREAL
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5  
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberTAXI -> Base: $3.45 - Cancel: $5


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: MYRTLE-BEACH
uberX -> Base: $1.95 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $4.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5

CITY: NW-INDIANA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $2.50 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $3.25 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.30 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $2.50 - Cancel: $0

CITY: NASHVILLE
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.93 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
SUV -> Base: $12 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - SRF: $0 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.70 - Minimum: $14 - SRF: $0 - Cancel: $10

CITY: MANCHESTER-NH
Nashua & Portsmouth -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.23 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
Manchester -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.60 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $8.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5

CITY: NEW-JERSEY
-uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.05 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: NEW-JERSEY-SHORE
-uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $8.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $3.50 - Minimum: $12.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $2.40 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $8.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $12.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $10 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.70 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $6 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $10

CITY: NEW-ORLEANS
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
UberBlack -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: NEW-YORK
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.15 - Minimum: $8 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
uberT -> Base: Use Uber to request a taxi. Payment not included. Be sure to pay your driver. A $2 booking fee will be assessed through the app. $5 cancellation fee. - Minute: $0 - Cancel: $5

CITY: NIAGARA-REGION
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5

CITY: OCALA-FL
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5

CITY: OKLAHOMA-CITY
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $6.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.75 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $4.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $6.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $8.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10

CITY: OMAHA
-uberX -> Base: $0.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $6.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.40 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $3.65 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $0.60 - Minute: $0.27 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $6.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ORANGE-COUNTY
-uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $10.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4.30 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: ORLANDO
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $4.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $7.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
-UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $10 
-UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $2.65 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.65 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
+UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $11 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $10 
+UberBLACK -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.40 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10  

CITY: OTTAWA
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $3.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $3 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: OUTER-BANKS-NC
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5

CITY: OXFORD
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.90 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5

CITY: PALM-SPRINGS
-uberX -> Base: $2.30 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $8.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.60 - Minute: $0.22 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $8.25 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.25 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: PENSACOLA-FL
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5

CITY: PEORIA-IL
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: PHILADELPHIA
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 Base + Total Travel Time. $15 Minimum Fare. For more details use "Fare Estimate" above or in the Uber app. - Minute: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 Base + Total Travel Time. $25 Minimum Fare. For more details use "Fare Estimate" above or in the Uber app. - Minute: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: PHOENIX
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $6.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $4.10 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: GREENSBORO
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $4 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $4 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $6.80 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: PITTSBURGH
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 
+uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: PORTLAND
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberAssist -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.55 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $7 
uberSELECT -> Base: $6 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $10

CITY: PORTLAND-ME
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $2.40 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $8.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: PUEBLA
uberX -> Base: $ 8.15 - Minute: $ 2.15 - Mile: $ 3.95 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 3.40 - Mile: $ 7.30 - Minimum: $ 70 - Cancel: $ 70

CITY: QUAD-CITIES
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.80 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.60 - Minimum: $3.90 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: QUEBEC-CITY
-uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: QUERETARO
uberX -> Base: $ 6 - Minute: $ 1.50 - Mile: $ 3 - Minimum: $ 20 - Cancel: $ 20 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 25 - Minute: $ 3.50 - Mile: $ 8 - Minimum: $ 50 - Cancel: $ 50

CITY: RALEIGH
-uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $4 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.14 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $4.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $4 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $7.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $10.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10

CITY: READING-PA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5

CITY: RENO
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5

CITY: PROVIDENCE
uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $10

CITY: RICHMOND
-uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.21 - Mile: $1.70 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ROANOKE
uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.90 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ROCKFORD
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SACRAMENTO
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $4.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $4.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4.75 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10

CITY: SALT-LAKE-CITY
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $4.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.40 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $10 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $10 
SUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: SAN-ANTONIO
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $10.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0

CITY: SAN-DIEGO
-uberX -> Base: $1.85 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $6.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $8.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $4.30 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: SAN-FRANCISCO
-uberX -> Base: $2.20 - Minute: $0.26 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.15 - Minimum: $8.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.22 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $10.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.90 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi, at standard taxi meter rates plus a $1 booking fee. A 20% gratuity is automatically added for the driver by default. - Minute: $3.50 - Cancel: $5

CITY: SAN-LUIS-OBISPO
-uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $2.45 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.40 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
WINE -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $30.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $10 
-uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $3.70 - Minimum: $8.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2.25 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.30 - Minimum: $8.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
WINEXL -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $30.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $10

CITY: SANTA-BARBARA
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.19 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
WINE -> Base: $1.61 - Minute: $0.29 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $10.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $10 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
WINEXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $10.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $10 
UberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $10.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: SANTA-FE
-uberX -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SARASOTA
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $4.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5

CITY: SAVANNAH
-uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2.25 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SEATTLE
uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.24 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $4.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $6.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $4.20 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 
For Hire -> Base: $1.99 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.99 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $5

CITY: SOUTH-BEND
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $0

CITY: SPOKANE
-uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.24 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1.60 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SPRINGFIELD-IL
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ST-LOUIS
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: STATE-COLLEGE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.15 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $7

CITY: STILLWATER
-uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: TACOMA
-uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.24 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $6.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $6.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $4.20 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10

CITY: TALLAHASSEE
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: TAMPA
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
-UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.65 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
+UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $11 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: TAOS
uberX -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5

CITY: TIJUANA
uberX -> Base: $ 8 - Minute: $ 2 - Mile: $ 3.80 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35 
uberXL -> Base: $ 20 - Minute: $ 2.35 - Mile: $ 8.49 - Minimum: $ 45 - Cancel: $ 45 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 2.85 - Mile: $ 9.50 - Minimum: $ 50 - Cancel: $ 50

CITY: TOLEDO
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.90 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.22 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $6.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5

CITY: TOLUCA
uberX -> Base: $ 7 - Minute: $ 1.80 - Mile: $ 4 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35

CITY: TOPEKA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5

CITY: TORONTO
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
SELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.70 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
TAXI -> Base: $4.25 - Cancel: $5

CITY: TUCSON
uberX -> Base: $1.45 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $3.05 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $6.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10

CITY: TULSA
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $6.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0.75 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $6.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $8.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $10

CITY: VANCOUVER-WA
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5

CITY: VENTURA
-uberX -> Base: $1.15 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $7.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
Uber Black -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
uberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.25 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $15


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: WACO
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $6.15 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5

CITY: WASHINGTON-DC
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.02 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.15 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $1.02 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.40 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.65 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi, at standard taxi meter rates plus a $2 booking fee. A 20% gratuity is automatically added for the driver by default. - Minute: $0 - Cancel: $5

CITY: SPRINGFIELD-MA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.21 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $8.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10

CITY: WICHITA
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $6.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $6.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: WILKESBARRE-SCRANTON
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5

CITY: WILMINGTON-NC
-uberX -> Base: $1.45 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
+uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.23 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: WINDSOR
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5

CITY: WORCESTER
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.24 - Minimum: $5.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.45 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.60 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: YUMA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.70 - Minimum: $4.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5

CITY: HAMPTONS
uberX -> Base: $10 - Minute: $1 - Mile: $3.35 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $15 
uberXL -> Base: $16 - Minute: $1.15 - Mile: $5 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $15 
UberBLACK -> Base: $16 - Minute: $1.15 - Mile: $5 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $15 
UberSUV -> Base: $25 - Minute: $1.30 - Mile: $5.50 - Minimum: $50 - Cancel: $15

*This is a comparison file between the Jan 8 and Jan 9, 2016 Uber Rates.
A minus sign (-) shows what was changed from the Jan 8 old rates.
A plus sign (+) shows what it was changed to in the Jan 9 new rates.
Lines with neither a - or + were not changed.*


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Above are the rate changes from Jan 8 to Jan 9, 2016.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lowest UberX Per Mile Rates:
1) Detroit $0.30
2) Viriginia Beach $0.60 (tie)
3) Quad Cities $0.60 (tie)

Lowest UberX Per Minute Rate:
Fresno: $0.09
(Many close behind at 10, 11, 12)

Shoutout to Orlando, the only city with all classes of service cut from X to Black:
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $4.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $7.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5
-UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $10
-UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $2.65 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.65 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
+uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
+UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $11 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $10 
+UberBLACK -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.40 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

grams777 said:


> *This is a comparison file between the Jan 8 and Jan 9, 2016 Uber Rates.
> A minus sign (-) shows what was changed from the Jan 8 old rates.
> A plus sign (+) shows what it was changed to in the Jan 9 new rates.
> Lines with neither a - or + were not changed.*


Amazing amount of work (thank you!) -

For anyone wanting to check the *CURRENT FARES* in a city, just go to
https://www.uber.com/cities


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

My email said the new rates only apply to those who have received the email. Are there many drivers who did not get an email? Uber cutting the rates mainly on the 20% commission drivers as a way to thin them out . Possible explanation as to why so many drivers on the map today. Or is every driver regardless of commission % getting the hatchet job?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> My email said the new rates only apply to those who have received the email. Are there many drivers who did not get an email? Uber cutting the rates mainly on the 20% commission drivers as a way to thin them out . Possible explanation as to why so many drivers on the map today. Or is every driver regardless of commission % getting the hatchet job?


It probably said the guarantee only applied to who receives the email.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: LOS-ANGELES

Old: uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $0.92 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 7.76 to 6.84 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 11.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 25.84%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 3.56 to 2.64 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 34.85% * (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 127% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.36/2.64)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5
New: uberXL -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $3.49 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 15.26 to 11.77 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 22.88% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 36.13%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 9.66 to 6.17 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 56.58%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 101% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 6.23/6.17)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> My email said the new rates only apply to those who have received the email. Are there many drivers who did not get an email? Uber cutting the rates mainly on the 20% commission drivers as a way to thin them out . Possible explanation as to why so many drivers on the map today. Or is every driver regardless of commission % getting the hatchet job?


grams777 is correct - that's for the 'guranteed fares' only. The new fares have been published publicly and apply to all riders/drivers.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: CLEVELAND

Old: uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.77 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $2.73 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 9.28 to 6.55 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 29.40% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 53.70%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 5.08 to 2.35 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 115.99%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 142% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.34/2.35) 

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3.20 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5
New: uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $4.54 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 15.41 to 10.87 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 29.44% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 46.25%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 9.81 to 5.27 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 86.04% * (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 112% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.93/5.27)


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: DES-MOINES

Old: uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
New: uberX -> Base: $0.90 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.65 - Minimum: $4.35 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $2.56 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 8.72 to 6.16 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 29.36% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 56.64%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 4.52 to 1.96 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 130.61%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 160% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.14/1.96) 

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 
New: uberXL -> Base: $2.60 - Minute: $0.19 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $6.90 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $3.56 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 14.04 to 10.48 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 25.38% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 42.23%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 8.44 to 4.88 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 73.09%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 116% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.67/4.88)


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: PALM-SPRINGS
Old: uberX -> Base: $2.30 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $5.04 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 11.76 to 6.72 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 42.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 66.67% * (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 7.56 to 2.52 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 200.00%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 144% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.63/2.52) 

Old: uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $8.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5
New: uberXL -> Base: $1.60 - Minute: $0.22 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $8.25 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $9.36 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 19.44 to 10.08 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 48.15% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 67.63%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 13.84 to 4.48 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 208.93%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 131% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.87/4.48)


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: DETROIT

Old: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $0.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $0.30 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $1.12 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 6.8 to 5.68 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 16.47% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 43.08%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 2.6 to 1.48 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 75.68%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 251% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.72/1.48) 

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $8.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7
New: uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $2.09 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 12.38 to 10.3 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 16.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 30.78%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 6.78 to 4.7 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 44.46%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 134% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 6.3/4.7)


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: HOUSTON

Old: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.87 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $1.77 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 8.76 to 6.99 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 20.18% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 38.77%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 4.56 to 2.79 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 63.32%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 132% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.7/2.79) 

Old: uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
New: uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $3.42 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 16.38 to 12.96 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 20.88% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 31.73%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 10.78 to 7.36 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 46.47%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 95% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 6.99/7.36)


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Q: Why not use examples less than 15 minutes and 7 miles?

A: In many cities, when I use 10 minutes and 4 miles or less, the drivers lose money per trip. Besides it being very depressing, it also creates mathematic problems like how to recoup your lost profits when each trip loses more money. Personally, I seem to experience around a 10 minute and 4 mile average trip. So if anything, these numbers are a bit on the rosy side. But at least they allow some type of comparison between cities.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: WASHINGTON-DC
Old: uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.02 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $1.15 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $1.02 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $1.04 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 9.71 to 8.67 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 10.71% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 18.87%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 5.51 to 4.47 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 23.26%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 79% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.52/4.47) 

Old: uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5
New: uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $5.51 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 19.26 to 13.75 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 28.60% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 40.32%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 13.66 to 8.15 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 67.57%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 82% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 6.7/8.15)


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

New Orlando Rates !!!


----------



## Alex Scott (Dec 19, 2015)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-uber-chicago-rates-met-20141009-story.html


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

grams777 said:


> CITY: WACO
> uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $6.15 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5
> 
> CITY: WASHINGTON-DC
> ...


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

So, are rates in Grand Rapids staying the same, yet to change, or you're not sure? I can't find any new numbers for GR anywhere.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Good God grams77!

*THANK YOU FOR YOUR EFFORTS! *You broke it down in the simplest possible terms and provided the old rates.

Superb analysis!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Also see follow up thread showing the additional Second Wave of Winter 2016 Uber rate cuts as of Jan 29, 2016:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/all-new-uber-rate-cuts-as-of-jan-29-2016-6-pm.58192/


----------

